# Evinrude XD-100 oil in a yamaha?



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

xd 100 is a fully synthetic oil -designed specifically for E-Tec motors set up to run it..... I could run it in my motor (E-Tec 90) but I wouldn't get any benefit since my motor(s) aren't set up for it.... Pretty sure you'd be wasting your money using it with some other manufacturer's motor...

That said, check in with your dealer and find out what they recommend (and while you're at it ask about warranty coverage if you're not using the oil the manufacturer recommends....).


----------



## timogleason (Jul 27, 2013)

lemaymiami said:


> xd 100 is a fully synthetic oil -designed specifically for E-Tec motors set up to run it..... I could run it in my motor (E-Tec 90) but I wouldn't get any benefit since my motor(s) aren't set up for it.... Pretty sure you'd be wasting your money using it with some other manufacturer's motor...
> 
> That said, check in with your dealer and find out what they recommend (and while you're at it ask about warranty coverage if you're not using the oil the manufacturer recommends....).


I agree - it ain't cheap and it might not even be good for your Yamaha and may create warranty issues.


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

lemaymiami said:


> xd 100 is a fully synthetic oil -designed specifically for E-Tec motors set up to run it..... I could run it in my motor (E-Tec 90) but I wouldn't get any benefit since my motor(s) aren't set up for it.... Pretty sure you'd be wasting your money using it with some other manufacturer's motor...
> 
> That said, check in with your dealer and find out what they recommend (and while you're at it ask about warranty coverage if you're not using the oil the manufacturer recommends....).


My dealer is the last place I look for info LOL. I did find the info I needed from a engine builder.


----------



## BigEasy (Dec 17, 2016)

Oil threads never end well on the Internet. I'd be interested to hear the builders input if you care to share.

As far as warranty issues, as long as the oil meets the API specs the motor mfg puts out you are cool on a warranty claim (from what I've read on more oil threads than I can count).

I ran XP100 in my '98 Evinrude Intruder 150 for several years with no issues and the plugs always looked fine when I changed them annually.

I've since switched every IC motor powered vehicle I own, and my wife's boat, to Amsoil. My wife uses what ever the stealership puts in her Subaru.


----------



## lpg (Sep 1, 2015)

I think its more important to just use what is recommended rather than take a chance, recommend getting hooked up with a good mechanic and figuring out the cause of problem, rather than taking the chance.

BUT from what I understand, you can use yamalube in a mercury, etc. but they advice sticking with whatever you use for as long as you can-rather than constantly switching between different brands...why, I have no clue.


----------

